
Samsung planning legal offensive against Apple's unreleased iPhone 5 - ashishgandhi
http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/tech/2011/09/133_94958.html
======
fpgeek
"A nuclear blaster is a good weapon, but it can point both ways." \- Salvor
Hardin

